# Kitty Shelves!



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Since I'm having to keep the cats apart, I'm trying to make the downstairs of my house as entertaining as I can for the cats who are down there.

My shelves are up and so far they approve! I still have to put some carpet on them to give traction, and was thinking of making the top level a cozy bed. 

The blank slate:











The project so far:


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

hah that's awesome!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Love it!

So, would you say that your cats come first when it comes to your decor?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Presto said:


> I love it! Good spacing. How did you get the gradual gradations of paint color on the wall? That's truly beautiful.


I think those are shadows.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

ha, definateley shadow! getting up so close to the walls made me realize how badly I need that second coat 

The screws I have are not long enough, but I really wanted the project done - as long as I have them up on the walls I can change out the screws when I get some in a day or two. I'm also trying to figure out what to do with the top shelf. I'm thinking of trying to attach a lip around the edge (at least the front edge) so make it more appealing for snoozing, in addition to holding a fluffier bed material better than a flat shelf.

hope to have it all finished by the end of the week!

And I wouldn't say they come first, but are definately considered in almost every decorating decision. Mostly as a "how long will this last before it is dirty and/or destroyed?" factor. But I don't care so much about the basement... I decided its where most of my pet stuff will be anyway. The majority of the dog toys are there and its where they run and play the most. As well as a good bit of the cat stuff.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Love it! *looks around* just might invest in some of those myself!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohhh I so want some shelves like that - awesome job!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

That is really cool. The kitties are gonna love them! I'm tempted to make some of my own now. Great job! :kittyturn


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That is so great! I've always thought we should do something like that, if only we had a blank wall. I've seen these cat wall perches on Drs. Foster and Smith that looked great for that purpose, although they don't have much beat on your shelves.

Cat Climbers: Scratching Posts: Sky Climber for Cats at Drs. Foster and Smith


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the shelves! And you also thought of the snoozing lip too! What attention to detail, I'm sure your kitties love you a lot!



OsnobunnieO said:


> ha, definateley shadow! getting up so close to the walls made me realize how badly I need that second coat
> 
> The screws I have are not long enough, but I really wanted the project done - as long as I have them up on the walls I can change out the screws when I get some in a day or two. I'm also trying to figure out what to do with the top shelf. I'm thinking of trying to attach a lip around the edge (at least the front edge) so make it more appealing for snoozing, in addition to holding a fluffier bed material better than a flat shelf.
> 
> ...


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

how fun! They look great. Lucky kitties!


----------

